
Stop using so many divs An intro to semantic HTML - ingve
https://dev.to/kenbellows/stop-using-so-many-divs-an-intro-to-semantic-html-3i9i
======
arkad
As a backend developer that occasionally needs to add a nice looking front-end
I can say that the biggest source of divs comes from the bootstrap templates I
use in my projects. Not sure why the semantic syntax is not more popular among
these template creators.

